# Suche für einen Kunden ein Siemens OP 77B Panel



## nade (25 Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute. Wie im Betreff genannt suche ich für einen Kunden ein Siemens OP77 B, da dies sich Gehäusetechnisch wohl etwas auflöst.


Also wenn die Tasten an sich noch gut sind, würde auch ein intaktes Gehäuse gehen.
Bei nur komplett tausch wäre ich auch um Unterstützung bei Daten aus dem Kaputten zu Sichern und auf das Neue zu Übertragen. Raum Pirmasens.
Alternativ an die Freelancer aus der Region austausch gegen einen Nachfolger, der noch Profibus hat.


----------



## hucki (25 Januar 2021)

Wenn nur Gehäuse/Touch/Folientastatur o.ä. defekt ist, haben wir sehr gute Erfahrungen mit hmi-repair gemacht.
Daten bleiben bei diesen Reparaturen in der Regel erhalten.
Ggf. sind auch Gehäusenachbauten im Sortiment, wenn diese z.B. bei Siemens nicht mehr erhältlich sind.

hmi-repair ist auch hier im Forum (mit Beispielen) vertreten und somit auch per PN erreichbar.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2021)

OP77B kann man normalerweise mit ProSave sichern.
Empfiehlt sich immer bevor man ein Gerät wegschickt.

Austauschgeräte beziehen wir meist von Eichler.
https://www.eichler-service.de/de/sonderaktion-hmi
Mit überwiegend sehr guten Erfahrungen.

hmi-repair kann man bei Reparaturen wirklich empfehlen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2021)

Zur Fehlerdiagnose, 3 Tasten wurden häufig und sehr heftig benutzt bis der Rahmen gebrochen ist.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zur Fehlerdiagnose, 3 Tasten wurden häufig und sehr heftig benutzt bis der Rahmen gebrochen ist.



Du bist ein Fuchs 

Störungsquittierung ist bei uns zusätzlich zu ACK auf eine Hardwaretaste geführt.
Erhöht die Panellebensdauer deutlich


----------



## nade (25 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zur Fehlerdiagnose, 3 Tasten wurden häufig und sehr heftig benutzt bis der Rahmen gebrochen ist.



ja das hab ich auch festgestellt. und wo der schrank steht ist es dank 4 öfen für chemische komponenten vorzuheizen auch nicht gerade gering.
aber schon mal danke für die guten hinweise.
ist das prosafe kostenlos? weil eine programsicherung ist immer nicht schlecht. hab noch nicht geguckt, wenn eine mmc vorhanden ist, ist das problematisch die daten auf ein neues gerät zu protieren?


----------



## hucki (25 Januar 2021)

nade schrieb:


> ist das prosafe kostenlos?


Ist in der Installation von WinCC enthalten.


----------



## hucki (25 Januar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> nade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist das prosafe kostenlos?
> ...


Oder bei Siemens kostenlos runterladen.


----------



## nade (25 Januar 2021)

habs grad gesehn. tia 15 hat ja leider keine op 77 mehr in der liste.
hab kein stand alone wincc, deswegen ja auch die evtl unterstützung mit daten sichern und auf ein evtl neues übertragen. aber austausch rahmen und tastatur klingt ja auch schon nicht schlecht. morgen abwarten auf die freischaltung zum download.


----------



## hucki (25 Januar 2021)

nade schrieb:


> tia 15 hat ja leider keine op 77 mehr in der liste.
> ... morgen abwarten auf die freischaltung zum download.


TIA 15 sollte das ProSave auch enthalten.

Und das ProSave von TIA bis V16 unterstützt weiterhin das OP77.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2021)

Ein einfacher Weg ohne ProSave währe wenn du dir eine Speicherkarte
besorgst und ein Backup machst und dieses auf ein Baugleiches Gerät per Restore
wieder einspielst.  
Für so etwas brauch es nicht einmal ein Programmierer, das sollte der Kunde sogar
alleine hinbekommen.


----------



## nade (26 Januar 2021)

So. Hab mal den Vorschlag mit Gehäuse und Tastatur tauschen gemacht. Und gegsehen wir haben noch 2 OP 177 in der Firma liegen, wo ich mir egal ob nur Gehäuse oder ganzes Panel tauschen, mir ein Backup von dem Panel zieh. Sicher ist sicher.
Trotzdem darf sich gerne noch jeder melden, der ein OP77b "rumliegen" hat und es verkaufen will. 
Auch dürfen sich Freelancer für den Raum Pirmasens gerne noch melden, da heute bei einem Kunden gewesen, der da 1 Anlage hat wo es den Programierer von nicht mehr gibt und eine andere, wo er mit der Firma die sie gebaut hatte nicht zu frieden ist. Anlage von 2003. Würde dann den Kontakt vermitteln.


----------

